# General Discussion > Opinions >  philosophy of life?

## potatoe

whats everyones philosophy of life?


how do you want to live?
what do you want achieve in life?
Do you enjoy your life?

----------


## RockLee

To have a good job, be respected and enjoy my job.

A nice future in Japan I hope, and a lovely wife who I love and who loves me  :Smiling:  ...some kids hehe....well let's see what the future brings  :Bluush:

----------


## potatoe

but mate wouldn't you rather not be at work and just enjoy life.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I'm happy the way I live now....not sure what else I could ask for except more money.

I want to write a book.

I think I answered the first and last question together.

My motto is "Get Busy Living or Get Busy Dying"......trust me I'm living every minute of it.  :Wavey:

----------


## chiquiliquis

My philosophy in life is to become a real ninja... 

WHY?

Because ninjas have REAL ULTIMATE POWER  :Samurai:   :Wallbash:   :Danger:  

Here are some of the perks:

1). Ninjas are mamals
2). Ninjas fight ALL the time
3). The purpose of ninjas is to flip out and kill people

(definition borrowed from www.realultimatepower.net)


ACTUALLY... on a much deeper note... I would like to live life, and look back being able to say that, at some point, I knew who I was. No. let me rephrase: I would like to know who I am before I get to the point where I have no choice but to ask the question.  :Smoking:

----------


## potatoe

are you a ninja, do you know a ninja, are you goner become ninja, if so, where because i would like to become a ninja.

----------


## den4

to find the question to the ultimate answer of life, the universe and everything of 42.
to live well, do good work, and to keep in touch with friends  :Laughing:

----------


## chiquiliquis

> are you a ninja, do you know a ninja, are you goner become ninja, if so, where because i would like to become a ninja.


Well, I am a qualified martial artist... but I think key to being a ninja is having REAL ULTIMATE POWER!!! (the right mindset) 

I am still aspiring.  :Smiling:   :Relieved:  

Head to your local martial arts school for a good start :0) I trained under two sixth degree black belts in Tae Kwon Do... they were both the closest thing to ninjas I've ever met...

----------


## michi

Existentialist am I. Well, when I'm feeling depressed. 

When I'm not, I see myself living somewhere on the East coast of North America, with a husband and two cats. And I'll be making $100,000 per year as a high school counselor! :-P

But, the future rarely turns out the way I expect it to, so, I'll just wait and see what lies in store for me.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I like the article I saw on that website before where he went to court, etc.. that was hilarious.  :Laughing:

----------


## Golgo_13

I've come close to dying a fwe times myself because of illnesses, so I have a great appreciation for life.

You only live once, and you never know when you die, so do as much as possible and accomplish as much as possible while you're still alive.

If there are things you want to do in life, as long as you're not a burden on anyone else, go for it!

----------


## Frank D. White

I feel I wasn't too nice a person in the first 40 years of life; so I'm spending the time I have left trying to make up for that! I work taking care of the elderly and dying,
trying to make their last days the best it can be. I try hard to make people I come into contact with smile or even laugh a bit. My goal in life is to be remembered as 
a pretty good guy when I die, and maybe even missed by 
someone besides my cat.

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## buruburu

In life, I want to fulfil my biological functions
-1- By assuming my role of food transformer
-2- Find the best D.N.A. for my future child, maybe one with a lots of humour

So, it implies to develop qualities to reach these goals in a context of competion.
Then, I will put in perspective the outcome of my individual mortal existence, as it is maybe a drop of water in the mankind's history.

----------


## Riven

I would say that like every one my goals are to succeed in work, life, society, have a family, earn enough money to live decently, to satisfy materialist (useless ?) needs. Just to be at top of Maslow's pyramid of needs. Every one does
Man is selfish. Maybe I am selfish more than I am a man. I think that happiness is just to reach your goals, whatever they are, to be proud and to know what you are, without depending on anyone.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

> I would say that like every one my goals are to succeed in work, life, society, have a family, earn enough money to live decently, to satisfy materialist (useless ?) needs. Just to be at top of Maslow's pyramid of needs. Every one does
> Man is selfish. Maybe I am selfish more than I am a man. I think that happiness is just to reach your goals, whatever they are, to be proud and to know what you are, without depending on anyone.


True...so true.

----------


## Flashjeff

My philosophy? It's better to try and fail than never try at all.  :Smiling:

----------


## EscaFlowne

> whats everyones philosophy of life?
> 
> how do you want to live?
> what do you want achieve in life?
> Do you enjoy your life?


My philosophy on life.....  :Smiling:  Do everything and Anything, Be as wild and young as you want, make everyone laugh, because in the end...thats it..the end.
I try to d...let em rephrase that...I do whatever it takes to make myself and the people around me laugh and feel good. I mean i gotta do it, it just feels right. Thats my major point in life besides working myself to death--[at a young age.] so to the questions::

[ 1 ]I want to live wild everyday.But i work so much-me being wild usually happens when i need to be sleeping...every night  :Oops:  

[ 2 ]I believe i'm already achieving what i set out to do in life. I'm in school, got a nice gig into a good job-[county job], but i haven't retired yet in trinidad or the bahamas or japan, but last but not least i'm impressing my family but moving ahead and not letting lifes trials keep me down.

[ 3 ]I enjoy life-I just wish I could find a good chic to share it with. Cuz i find billions of them right and they be cool......till they turn psychotic!  :Relieved:

----------


## Frank D. White

a singles "NUDIST RESORT" for a vacation!! Might find that special girl who hates clothes as much as you do?
Just follow your "POINTER" to the right one!

Frank

 :Laughing:   :Poh:   :Cool:   :Blush:  

PS - Let me know if ya find one!

----------


## EscaFlowne

:Sou ka:  A Nudist colony....might be a good ideal. 
How did you know i don't like clothes!  :Relieved:  My "pointer" gets me in trouble with the psychotic girls....he only finds those type of girls....but you can't go wrong at a nudist colony!  :Laughing:

----------


## Buddha Smoker

> a singles "NUDIST RESORT" for a vacation!! Might find that special girl who hates clothes as much as you do?
> Just follow your "POINTER" to the right one!
> 
> Frank
> 
>     
> 
> PS - Let me know if ya find one!


I couldn't help but laugh at this..in fact, I used the rep system to show my feeling..  :Laughing: ...I take that back..I tried to but it told me that I had to spread the points out a bit before I gave you more but I won't forget.

----------


## EscaFlowne

[Looks down at pointer.]

Well "Pointer" either me or frank has a point coming!  :Bravo:

----------


## Hachiko

Life is...what you make of it. -Hachikus

----------

